

Adventures in Browser Exploitation Part II: Mac OS X Safari 8.0.5 UXSS - adamnemecek
http://joevennix.com/2015/06/24/Adventures-in-Browser-Exploitation-Part-II--Safari-8-UXSS.html

======
PhantomGremlin
Does Apple pay bounties for Safari bugs like this? Hopefully he got come cash
from them!

